# Known Distance Trail Shoot $500 first place



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

Im in...


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

At least Runny will have some one to pull for  Sorry Matt couldn't resist. 

I'll post pics of a few targets in a couple days as well as all the distances, animal at that distance,scoring ring size etc.


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

Here are a couple target pics we worked on last night. The first is a Glendale Buck insert that will be used at 15 yards. It has four scoring rings/targets/circles on it. The center circle in each target is the 12. It will later be painted orange. On this target four archers come to the stake and each shoots his/her own dot, 2 arrows per dot. 

The second example is the 100 yard shot. This is the Buffalo mid section. The outer ring is 16" for a score of 8. It then goes 8" ten and 4" twleve ring. Again the 12 will be orange later. This target there will be as many as 8 arrows in the dot... I don't think crowding will be an issue 

All targets from 52 to 100 will only have one scoring ring. Hopefully from 15 to 30 there will be at least 2 rings per target so as many as 4 arrows in one ring. Some of those, like the Glendale may have 4 rings. We'll see how that works on other targets.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Good luck. A 100 yds a bit far for me. I can't see through a lens very well.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Sounds like a blast. I am in for sure.


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

Here is the upside down finished Buffalo midsection that will be used at 100 yards. That orange dot looks real big..... who can hit it?


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

We've got a sponsor helping us with a little of the guranteed prize money so the $500 is a definite go for first place in Open. Also we have got most of the targets cut with the proper size scoring rings. We've kinda mapped out the course and will be painting the 12 rings in the next few days. I'll post pics of some of the scenes as they are set. Here are a few of the aniumals so far.

The buffalo is zoomed in then what he looks like at 100 yards. The spike is the 52 yard shot, the feeding doe is 32 yards and the headless McKenzie is one of the birdie targets (7,8,10 or 12 yards). All birdies will have 4 rings. From 15 to 30 will have either 4 rings or 2 rings. From 32 to 50 will have two rings and from 52 to 100 will have one ring. All 12 rings will be painted orange.


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

we are getting closer. We've got most of the rings cut into the targets and are experimenting with the orange paint for the dot. I'll post scene pics as they are completed.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Where is Shiloh Brian?

The Redding style shoot seems like fun.


----------



## ky hammer (Jan 7, 2003)

couple questions.. how many pins are you allowed in the pin class and stabilizer length and v-bars or side bars allowed? also is there pay back in the other classes besides open?


----------



## NateUK (Dec 4, 2008)

Definitely looks like a Redding-style shoot. Should be fun. It looks like Shiloh is just northeast of Columbus.


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

Shiloh is just north of Columbus, GA Thanks Nate. Mike you can just stay with Blake he runs a brothel 

There will be no pins limit. The hunter/pins class will be a 12" stabilizer but other than that run what you brung. We will have no speed limit (you can miss as fast as you'd like). 

This is a first year shoot so we will see how everyone likes everything and morph from there. But this year Open means Open. As long as you draw and hold the bow under your power you are good. Pins means no movers (unless you have it locked down) and no moving your sight on the range. Groups busted. If you have a piece of equipment that is odd to you let us know and we will make a call on it before the shoot. 

But basically if you can use it in ASA, IBO or NFAA we should be pretty good with it. 

Look forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Jake wants to know if he can shoot young adult?:wink:


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Brian do you shoot both days or can it be done in one?


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

Long as he doesn't wear those hideous family shoes he can shoot what he wants. You can shoot it all in one day or break it up. The course is set up as 25 straight targets.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

10-4. We will see if we can make it.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Bump


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks like a fun shoot, wish we had something like that up here!


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

Kind of been playing with paybacks for the Open Money class. 10 people and it will be 1st= $500 2nd= $112.50 and third = $75. Twenty shooters would be $500 for first, $225 for 2nd and $150 for third. I think my math shows that it will take between 25 to 30 shooters for first place to go above the $500. We have about 10 shooters from our own club that will be in Open Money so we may see higher than $500 first place. 

Speaking of our club members. Since this is known distance and there is no true advantage to having helped set the course we are allowing our club members to shoot this tourney. We will split it up so that some shoot it on Saturday and some on Sunday. 

Also we have ordered nice trophies for most of the classes. The $25.00 classes will be getting a nice size trophy for first second and third. The Young Adult, Youth and maybe even kids will get a decent trophy. All kids will receive a medallion for finishing the course.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

OK. What time does it start? And could you link in a map?


----------



## BlakeB (Dec 2, 2009)

Please, no purple shoes.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

I have Copper ones.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

This is casual start not shotgun. Saturday we will be very lienent as long as you have enough daylight to finish. Sunday the final cut off to be shooting target 1 is 1PM EST. we want to have a 4PM awards ceremony.


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

Map- I'm not smart enough I guess. 

Go to Mapquest and type in 2015 Mann Rd, SHiloh, GA in Maps. When it comes up change from Map to Satelite at the top right. The mobile home that belongs to the Clampetts at 2015 is directly across the road from our club driveway. The field with the long finger in it is our club. The buffalo at 100 yards is actually sitting in that finger field right now.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Trying to work it out so we can attend.


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

I am very jealous! I would love to shoot at a tournament like this. I need to convince our club to have a known-distance shoot.

I'm the vice-president in my club, so I know how much work goes into setting up for a tourney.

Great job.

Kev
<><


----------



## BlakeB (Dec 2, 2009)

Going to work on the course today, getting closer.


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

Set a couple targets yesterday and walked the course to see if my plans would work. I may need to swap a couple targets around to make it all smooth but it is coming together.


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

Here is the basic design for the trophy for first place in most of the adult classes. Open ($500 guaranteed prize money) will be different but we are working on it. Of course the trophy will have an archer on top not a baseball player but you get the gist. The 3 columns are 14" so entire trophy is 2' or more tall. Young Adult and Youth are small since there entry fee is so much less but nice none the less. 

Also I did not order a set for Women's Open yet since we very seldom have any Women's Open shooters. If you are a Women's Open shooter and plan to attend let me know so we can add it to the trophies. If some show up and we do not have one ready we will have it made post shoot.


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

Trophies are ready and we are less than 2 weeks away. Been getting a bunch of feed back so it should be a big turnout.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

I have a pair of shoes that color.:wink:


----------



## knox_nate (Dec 27, 2009)

Are you going to shoot novice like asa with known distance?


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

All classes are known distance. The novice we are calling Beginner class and it will be shot out to a max of 50 yards instead of 100 yards. Beginner will shoot the blue stake. Here are the yardages and how it will be laid out for every stake. 

Target	Black Stake	Blue Stake	Yellow Stake
1	Boar	40	30	10
2	Cheese Goat	21	20	7
3	Mule Deer	80	45	25
4	Alert Turkey	7	7	5
5	Big Ten	65	45	25
6	Feeding Doe	8	8	5
7	Antelope	47	35	15
8	Rubbing Buck	45	35	15
9	Leaning Bear	27	25	7
10	Baboon	20	20	7
11	Alert Buck	30	25	7
12	Spike	52	40	20
13	Mountian Lion	42	35	15
14	Big Ten	60	45	25
15	Antelope	25	20	7
16	Glendale Buck	15	15	5
17	Feeding Doe	32	30	10
18	Feeding Doe	35	30	10
19	Feeding Doe	37	30	10
20	Gray Ram	50	35	15
21	Gray Ram	57	40	20
22	Armadillo	12	12	5
23	Wolf	55	40	20
24	Buffallo	100	50	30
25	Bedded Doe	10	10	5


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

3rdplace said:


> I have a pair of shoes that color.:wink:


Hmmmm


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## turkeytim (Dec 30, 2009)

looks like a great shoot


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

Ok the shoot is this weekend. I have two probable Women's Open shooters telling me they may come. If you are a ladies open shooter and will be attending or know one that will please let me know what stake they want to shoot this first year. Right now we have them set up to shoot out to 100 yards from the black stake. Do you want to shoot Blue stake out to 50 this first year? 

There are only two shots at 100 and two at 80 and then everything else is from 7 to 65 yards. 

See ya'll this weekend.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Looks like Redding in Ga.

Red Dots and know distance. Whats 3d coming to down there?

DB


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Looks like we will come up on Saturday.


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

I just wish we weren't on Redding weekend. There were so many shoots in the last few weeks locally that we had to go with this one. Maybe in future years we can be 2 or 3 weeks before Redding and be a practice for folks going out there.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Nothing wrong with a ******* Redding Shoot. East coast West coast thing.


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

About 90% of the range is complete. Will post some pics in the next day or so.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Got my field bow ready for it.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Bump


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Keeping it on top for you.


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

Just put a new post over on Georgia Outdoor News Forum but I'll post the same question here.... Women's Open shooters.... (that's not you Mike) Do you want to shoot Black Stake with two shots at the Buffalo at 100 yards and 2 at the Mule Deer at 80? Everything else is 65 and under. Or do you want to shoot the Blue stake with 2 shots at the Buffalo at 50 and everything else be 45 and under? First year I am ok with what ever the ladies decide.


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

Women's open will shoot blue stake, 50 yd max this year


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Drove four hours to shoot this shoot today. I had an absolutely great time and enjoyed it tremendously. Brian you and the guys did a spectacular job.

Hope tomorrow goes well.


----------



## Ajwinkis (Feb 19, 2012)

*Great shoot*

We had alot of fun Sunday at the trail shoot. For people like us that are just getting into 3d archery this was a great way to better our shooting. the dots and two arrows was a great idea and made it alot different from the shoots we've been to in past. 7 yards to 100 yards makes it even better. hopefully we can do it again next year.


----------

